# Problemi durante prima installazione gentoo da minimal

## CalegaR1

non vuole saperne di riconoscere eth0!!  :Sad: 

ho fatto un lspci e, mi dice che è un atheros communication ma basta, non la riconosce...ne modello...ne niente!!

E ora, nonostante abbia cercato e/o letto...non so cosa fare :-\

Il computer è un Toshiba Satellite A300D (2.0 Ghz Dual Core AMD Turion X2, 250 gb HD, 4 gb RAM, ...)

Come posso fare?

Vorrei tanto mettere Gentoo...  :Shocked: 

ho provato net-setup eth0, ma niente da fare...  :Crying or Very sad: 

aggiungo che con un ifconfig -a viene fuori solo LO

e se faccio ifconfig eth0 da il messaggio d'errore che compare anche sulla guida italica

----------

## Onip

dovresti capire (google) che modulo del kernel richiede e caricarlo ( se presente nel cd ) con

```
# modprobe modulo
```

dopo potrai configurare la rete.

Ad ogni modo puoi anche installare gentoo da un qualunque altro livecd sufficientemente recente (o da un linux già installato sul pc), basta che ti permetta di fare il chroot. Magari i livecd di "note distribuzioni desktop oriented" potrebbero riconoscere automagicamente la tua scheda.

Benvenuto e buona installazione

----------

## CalegaR1

l'unico cd live che ho sottomano ora è quello di ubuntu...può andare bene? da li anche in live andava bene...e funzionava!

e sopratutto...com'è che capisco? sto cercando su google ma non trovo molto  :Very Happy: 

scusate ma è la prima volta che mi imbatto in un problema del genere...  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: Last edited by CalegaR1 on Thu Dec 11, 2008 4:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

posta il risultato di questo comando:

```
lspci |grep Ethernet
```

----------

## CalegaR1

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> posta il risultato di questo comando:
> 
> ```
> lspci |grep Ethernet
> ```
> ...

 

mi dice:

Ethernet Controller: Marvell Technology Group ltd, unknow device 4355 (rev12)

----------

## lucapost

Non sei poi così sfortunato, puoi provare questa strada: http://smolts.org/smolt-wiki/pci/11ab/4355/1179/ff50.

Altrimenti, se dal live di ubuntu ti funge la rete puoi benissimo installare gentoo da lì; una volta avviato il livecd, apri un terminale, crea la cartella /mnt/gentoo con 

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo/
```

e prosegui l'installazione seguendo l'handbook.

----------

## CalegaR1

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Non sei poi così sfortunato, puoi provare questa strada: http://smolts.org/smolt-wiki/pci/11ab/4355/1179/ff50.
> 
> Altrimenti, se dal live di ubuntu ti funge la rete puoi benissimo installare gentoo da lì; una volta avviato il livecd, apri un terminale, crea la cartella /mnt/gentoo con 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, niente da fare...

anche con il driver che ho visto li non va, non me la riconosce lo stesso

masterizzo ora il live cd di ubuntu, faccio come mi hai detto e ricomincio l'installazione...sperando che possa andare  :Smile: 

----------

## CalegaR1

scusate se torno a rompervi le balle, sto scrivendo da ubuntu  :Very Happy: 

come faccio a installare da un altro live cd?

posso usare la guida riferita a knoppix?

grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *CalegaR1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> posso usare la guida riferita a knoppix?
> 
> 

 

assolutamente sì.

non è importante il nome della distribuzione linux di partenza, sia essa ubuntu,knoppix o gentoo-minimal.

l'installazione minimale si esegue in chroot, che è un ambiente 100% gentoo.

----------

## CalegaR1

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *CalegaR1 wrote:*   
> 
> posso usare la guida riferita a knoppix?
> 
>  
> ...

 

grazie della risposta, comunque in ogni caso avevo già cominciato...solo che mi ero dimenticato di scrivere che stavo già facendo!  :Very Happy: 

sto scaricando lo stage3  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *CalegaR1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grazie della risposta, comunque in ogni caso avevo già cominciato...solo che mi ero dimenticato di scrivere che stavo già facendo! 
> 
> 

 

ecco. il bello di gentoo è che, a questo punto, ti dà un sacco di tempo per ritrovare la memoria di qualunque cosa trascurata prima, per quanto irrilevante.

e per chiacchierare a volontà.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ...ti dà un sacco di tempo per ....

 

ed il meglio deve ancora arrivare!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## CalegaR1

voi dite???  :Very Happy: 

almeno installando dal live cd di ubuntu posso fare tutto quello che mi va  :Very Happy: 

sicuramente ora installo lo stage 3...certo che la voglia di far compilare da capo a piedi è tanta....ma non l'ho mai fatta, e non vorrei distruggere tutto   :Laughing: 

----------

## CalegaR1

e incredibilmente sembra che per ora stia andando tutto bene  :Very Happy: 

ora sto installando i sorgenti del kernel...speriamo che vada bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CalegaR1

e come pensavo..era troppo bello se andava tutto ok...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

questo è come ho partizionato il tutto:

/dev/sda1 --> ntfs

/dev/sda2 --> ntfs

/dev/sda3 --> ntfs

/dev/sda4 --> extended

/dev/sda5 --> ext2 (da 2.0Gb)

/dev/sda6 --> linux-swap (da 2Gb anch'egli)

/dev/sda7 --> ext3 (rimanente spazio)

ora

arrivo fino a quando devo dare "emerge gentoo-sources"

Da li comincia piano piano a scaricare...e ad un certo punto, dopo lo scaricamento e nel mentre del "compilamento", se ne esce fuori che non ha spazio   :Shocked: 

Il che è comunque impossibile, addirittura ho cancellato persino gli archivi compressi delle procedure precedenti...

AIUTO   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## freax

 *CalegaR1 wrote:*   

> e come pensavo..era troppo bello se andava tutto ok...   
> 
> questo è come ho partizionato il tutto:
> 
> /dev/sda1 --> ntfs
> ...

 

dai un 

```
df -h
```

per vedere quanto spazio hai tra libero e occupato

----------

## CalegaR1

 *freax wrote:*   

>  *CalegaR1 wrote:*   e come pensavo..era troppo bello se andava tutto ok...   
> 
> questo è come ho partizionato il tutto:
> 
> /dev/sda1 --> ntfs
> ...

 

ora stavo riprovando, che magari data l'ora qualcosa mi era sfuggito

comunque prima quel comando l'ho dato

e la percentuale era abbondantemente sotto il 100%...anche perchè non credo di aver potuto riempire 2 Gb di spazio SOLO seguendo i passi dell'how-to per l'installazione...  :Shocked: 

----------

## CalegaR1

root@ubuntu:~# df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

tmpfs                 1,6G  2,0M  1,6G   1% /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile

tmpfs                 1,6G  2,0M  1,6G   1% /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/volatile

tmpfs                 1,6G     0  1,6G   0% /lib/init/rw

varrun                1,6G  108K  1,6G   1% /var/run

varlock               1,6G     0  1,6G   0% /var/lock

udev                  1,6G  2,9M  1,6G   1% /dev

tmpfs                 1,6G  104K  1,6G   1% /dev/shm

rootfs                1,6G  1,4G  259M  85% /

/dev/scd0             699M  699M     0 100% /cdrom

/dev/loop0            676M  676M     0 100% /rofs

tmpfs                 1,6G   12K  1,6G   1% /tmp

----------

## CalegaR1

ed ecco quello che mi succede...

(chroot) ubuntu / # emerge gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r4 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.26-5.base.tar.bz2'

--03:44:41--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.26-5.base.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.26-5.base.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di distfiles.gentoo.org in corso... 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52, 216.165.129.135, ...

Connessione a distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.238.52:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 136,439 (133K) [application/x-tar]

100%[====================================>] 136,439       93.44K/s             

03:44:43 (93.18 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.26-5.base.tar.bz2" salvato [136439/136439]

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-2.6.26.tar.bz2'

--03:44:43--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-2.6.26.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.26.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di distfiles.gentoo.org in corso... 64.50.236.52, 64.50.238.52, 216.165.129.135, ...

Connessione a distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.236.52:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 49,441,874 (47M) [application/x-tar]

100%[=================================================================================================================>] 49,441,874   281.87K/s    ETA 00:00

03:47:27 (294.81 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.26.tar.bz2" salvato [49441874/49441874]

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.26-5.extras.tar.bz2'

--03:47:27--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.26-5.extras.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.26-5.extras.tar.bz2'

Risoluzione di distfiles.gentoo.org in corso... 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52, 216.165.129.135, ...

Connessione a distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.238.52:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 41,362 (40K) [application/x-tar]

100%[=================================================================================================================>] 41,362        50.62K/s             

03:47:28 (50.48 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.26-5.extras.tar.bz2" salvato [41362/41362]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking linux-2.6.26.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking genpatches-2.6.26-5.base.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking genpatches-2.6.26-5.extras.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Preparing to unpack ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.26.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r4/work

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/watchdog/wdt977.c: scritti solo 6656 byte di 10240

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/watchdog/wdt_pci.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/Kconfig: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/Makefile: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/balloon.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/events.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/features.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/grant-table.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/xenbus/Makefile: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/xenbus/xenbus_client.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/xenbus/xenbus_comms.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/xenbus/xenbus_comms.h: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/xenbus/xenbus_probe.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/xenbus/xenbus_probe.h: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/xenbus/xenbus_xs.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/xen/xencomm.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/zorro/Kconfig: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/zorro/Makefile: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/zorro/gen-devlist.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/zorro/names.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/zorro/proc.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/zorro/zorro-driver.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/zorro/zorro-sysfs.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/zorro/zorro.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/zorro/zorro.h: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/drivers/zorro/zorro.ids: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/Makefile: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/fid.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/fid.h: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/v9fs.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/v9fs.h: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/v9fs_vfs.h: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/vfs_addr.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/vfs_dentry.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/vfs_dir.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/vfs_file.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/vfs_inode.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/9p/vfs_super.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/Kconfig: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/Kconfig.binfmt: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/Makefile: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/adfs/Makefile: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/adfs/adfs.h: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/adfs/dir.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/adfs/dir_f.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/adfs/dir_f.h: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/adfs/dir_fplus.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/adfs/dir_fplus.h: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/adfs/file.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/adfs/inode.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/adfs/map.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/adfs/super.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/affs/Changes: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/affs/Makefile: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/affs/affs.h: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/affs/amigaffs.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/affs/bitmap.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/affs/dir.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

tar: linux-2.6.26/fs/affs/file.c: impossibile write: No space left on device

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6979, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6973, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6403, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge(pkglist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3989, in merge

    return self._merge(mylist, favorites, mtimedb)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4267, in _merge

    prev_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4805, in doebuild

    alwaysdep=1, logfile=logfile)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3705, in spawnebuild

    retval=spawnebuild(actionmap[mydo]["dep"],actionmap,mysettings,debug,alwaysdep=alwaysdep,logfile=logfile)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3705, in spawnebuild

    retval=spawnebuild(actionmap[mydo]["dep"],actionmap,mysettings,debug,alwaysdep=alwaysdep,logfile=logfile)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3705, in spawnebuild

    retval=spawnebuild(actionmap[mydo]["dep"],actionmap,mysettings,debug,alwaysdep=alwaysdep,logfile=logfile)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3717, in spawnebuild

    mysettings, debug=debug, logfile=logfile, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2900, in spawn

    log_file.flush()

IOError: [Errno 28] No space left on device

a questo punto è palese che ci siano problemi nel filesystem...

ho usato gparted per formattare il tutto, può dare forse problemi?

perchè ci dovrebbe essere ancora almeno 1 gb libero...

----------

## ckx3009

no scusa, ma tu vorresti far stare una gentoo in 2 GB? 

e' possibile, intendiamoci, ma non ci installi dentro niente.

ma soprattutto: perche' nel tuo df -h non vedo nessun file system montato in /mnt/gentoo?

----------

## CalegaR1

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> no scusa, ma tu vorresti far stare una gentoo in 2 GB? 
> 
> e' possibile, intendiamoci, ma non ci installi dentro niente.
> 
> ma soprattutto: perche' nel tuo df -h non vedo nessun file system montato in /mnt/gentoo?

 

ho 30Gb liberi, e volevo provare a fare l'installazione su questo HD

mi dai qualche consiglio su un buon partizionamento di queso 30 gb?

swap 2gb...

----------

## cloc3

 *CalegaR1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> root@ubuntu:~# df -h
> 
> ...
> ...

 

in questo lista non vedo nessuna partizione fisica.

l'impressione è che tu stia lavorando esclusivamente in ram.

prima di tutto devi caricare la partizione di lavoro (o le partizioni) sul path di lavoro (per es. /mnt/gentoo ).

```

mount /dev/xxxn /mnt/gentoo

```

----------

## ckx3009

cloc3, 

io direi che come prima cosa, deve andarsi a leggere il manuale.

CalegaR1,

le dimensioni della swap sono in base alla ram che hai. se hai 2 GB di ram, di 2 GB di swap non te ne fai nulla, imho.

1 GB di swap, con 2 GB di ram, basta e avanza.

il "buon partizionamento" e' un concetto assolutamente arbitrario...io ti posso dire quel che farei personalmente:

- 70 MB di /boot

- 1 GB di swap (se hai 2 GB di ram. io con 2 GB di ram, cmq, ho 768 MB di swap e bastano e avanzano per tutto)

- resto /

per l'installazione, leggi il manuale e agisci di conseguenza. non dirmi che l'hai letto perche' non e' possibile che, leggendo il manuale, tu abbia omesso di montare i file system.

----------

## lucapost

se non utilizzi software di grafica vettoriale e/o di montaggio video, con 2 giga di ram e senza suspend la swap è inutile.

della seria braccia sottratte all'agricoltura    :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> cloc3, 
> 
> io direi che come prima cosa, deve andarsi a leggere il manuale.
> 
> 

 

non penso che sia questo.

lui ha detto di seguire i manuali per le installazioni da altra distro.

il fatto è che, probabilmente, siamo troppo abituati a programmi di installazione fac-totum, e quando ci troviamo in un contesto nel quale dobbiamo capire quello che stiamo facendo mentre lo facciamo, finiamo per commettere ingenuità grossolane.

con il tempo, ci si abitua a leggere gli output dei comandi a terminali e a fidarsi di loro, e i problemi diventano meno frequenti.

----------

## ckx3009

per me avrebbe fatto meno casino a seguire il manuale normale..le differenze tra l'uso del cd minimal e quello di altre distro sono pochissime.

----------

## djinnZ

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> pochissime

 tanto per fare il precisino... una sola vera differenza, potresti dover disabilitare la sandbox, per il resto eviti solo di perder tempo dietro alla evidente scarsezza di mezzi del cd minimale.

----------

## CalegaR1

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> per me avrebbe fatto meno casino a seguire il manuale normale..le differenze tra l'uso del cd minimal e quello di altre distro sono pochissime.

 

io ho usato il cd di ubuntu per il semplice motivo che la scheda di rete veniva riconosciuta senza alcun problema, cosa che il cd di gentoo non accadeva...

ho fatto tutta l'installazione da manuale, agendo sul terminale aperto da ubuntu

e infatti, data l'ora e le 20 ore di veglia ininterrotta, avevo dimenticato 1 passaggio e avevo commesso 1 stupido errore   :Laughing: 

una domanda ora, l'ultima  :Very Happy:   è possibile installare PRIMA linux (quindi nella prima parte dell'HD) e POI windows nel rimanente spazio? so che windows mal digeriva una soluzione di questo tipo...è vero?

----------

## cloc3

 *CalegaR1 wrote:*   

>  è possibile installare PRIMA linux (quindi nella prima parte dell'HD) e POI windows nel rimanente spazio? so che windows mal digeriva una soluzione di questo tipo...è vero?

 

orpo. dopo aver installato linux è difficilissimo installare windows....

ma non per ragioni tecniche, più che altro per questioni psicologiche, e di buon senso.

ovviamente devi avere due partizioni separate abbastanza capienti.

quella windows deve essere una partizione primaria e non può essere una partizione logica.

se hai già riempito tutto l'hd con la partizione linux, devi effettuare alcune manovre di ridimesionamento, per le quali aprirei un capitolo a parte. mi sembrano ot in questo topic.

fai attenzione che l'installazione di windows sovrascrive l'mbr, quindi dovrai ricostituirlo per riavviare (e fa anche qualche altro scherzo che non ricordo. le poche volte che ho fatto quello che vuoi fare tu mi sono sempre imbranato).

anche qui il capitolo grub ovvero ripristinare l'mbr è un argomento autonomo.

sul forum c'è mota letteratura a riguardo.

----------

## CalegaR1

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *CalegaR1 wrote:*    è possibile installare PRIMA linux (quindi nella prima parte dell'HD) e POI windows nel rimanente spazio? so che windows mal digeriva una soluzione di questo tipo...è vero? 
> 
> orpo. dopo aver installato linux è difficilissimo installare windows....
> 
> ma non per ragioni tecniche, più che altro per questioni psicologiche, e di buon senso.
> ...

 

si, su grub ho letto molto a riguardo...e non dovrebbe essere un problema  :Very Happy: 

l'autocompletamento aiuta   :Laughing: 

so che le differenze di windows sono che deve PER forza avere una partizione primaria, e devi rendere attiva la partizione per installare

ma quello è il meno...

windows purtroppo sono COSTRETTO ad installarlo, visto che il pc è un portatile...e ne ho bisogno per lavoro...  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *CalegaR1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> windows purtroppo sono COSTRETTO ad installarlo, visto che il pc è un portatile...e ne ho bisogno per lavoro... 

 

provato l'emulazione?

oramai è una soluzione con ottime prestazione, centomila volte più comoda del sistema doppio.

anche sui portatili.

----------

## CalegaR1

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *CalegaR1 wrote:*   
> 
> windows purtroppo sono COSTRETTO ad installarlo, visto che il pc è un portatile...e ne ho bisogno per lavoro...  
> 
> provato l'emulazione?
> ...

 

dici?

non ho mai provato sinceramente...

mi linki qualcosa su cui documentarmi?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *CalegaR1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi linki qualcosa su cui documentarmi?  

 

```

s939 ~ # eix app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

[I] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

     Available versions:  1.6.6!f (~)2.0.2!f (~)2.0.4!f (~)2.0.6!f {additions chm headless sdk vboxwebsrv}

     Installed versions:  2.0.6!f(21:44:45 05/12/2008)(additions chm sdk vboxwebsrv -headless)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         Family of powerful x86 virtualization products for enterprise as well as home use

```

con l'howto di morellik in risorse italiane fatto apposta per te.

----------

## djinnZ

Windows richiede che il settore di boot (non ricordo se anche il kernel) sia entro il cilindro 1024 (in realtà anche lilo e grub per quel che ricordo, solo che in genere vanno nell'mbr e quindi chissenefrega; non ho primarie ext2/3 e su cui fare la prova e voglia di farla), se l'installatore trova una partizione marcata fat o ntfs e c'è un differente filesystem o schifezza si blocca alla grande (azzerare ogni partizione da usare per windozz) e segnala come spazio non allocato quello utilizzato dagli altri sistemi, quindi è bene fargli trovare la partizione già pronta ed azzerata con un bel dd, mai tentare di creare partizioni usando l'installer è facile che faccia saltare tutto.

Se proprio devi segnati su carta il partizionamento, crea la partizione dall'installer e prima di formattare verifica riavviando che non ti abbia piallato via qualcosa.

Le partizioni estese create da fdisk sono di tipo 5, se le marchi come 85 le vede solo linux fin qui nulla di strano, ma attenzione che se poi crei da windows una estesa te ne trovi due sull'HD. Alcuni kernel hanno problemi con la doppia partizione estesa (di sicuro con l'ordine nel quale vengono numerate) ed fdisk cappotta in simili situazioni.

Le protezioni puffe usate da diversi programmi di contabilità e banche dati non gradiscono l'ambiente emulato, verifica che quello che vuoi usare funzioni, soprattutto se dichiarato made in italy, se poi ti serve solo office fregatene, forse ti sembrerà pure meno pachiderma.

In taluni casi la partizione windows potrebbe sovrapporsi a quella linux ma ora non mi ricordo esattamente qual era il problema e la soluzione.

Reistallare grub o lilo non mi pare difficoltoso.

Per il resto nessun problema, lo so perchè in genere devo reinstallare windozz causa irreparabili problemi di compatibilità tra protezioni "'e chi non l'accire stì cantari scurnacchiati  [censura]" almeno una volta all'anno [bestemmione]. O zozz'a bestia ne ha aggiunti di nuovi?

Il cd di ubuntu va benissimo, il cd minimale è solo un tributo al sadomasochismo implicito alla fede gentooista  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

